# what breed am i?!



## dwbonfire (Feb 29, 2012)

i aquired this buck recently, and was originally told he was a pygmy. when i went to get him she said she thought he was mixed with silky fainter and thats why he has a long coat. back when i got my doe i posted pics and yall said she looked like a pygmy/fainter cross, and this buck doesnt have any of the same features that she does really.. then she told me he was bought from a farm that bred mini silky fainters, and that he had an ear tag at one point but it got ripped out. she also said he stiffens up when hes startled.. i started to wonder if he could possibly be a purebred mini fainter, since he stiffens, and since he had an ear tag. im not sure if people will tag mix breed goats, or how he would have gotten pygmy in there if he came from a farm that bred mini silkies.. HHMMM. what do you think he is?? i have no clue, im a goat newbie!

the lighting in the barn was not so good this afternoon, so the pics arent the best.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Feb 29, 2012)

In order to faint or show much stiffness, he'd have to be at least 62.5% fainter. He looks like a pretty great example of mini silky fainting goat to me, from his body to his color to his coat. I don't see anything pygmy about him. He's stunning!!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 29, 2012)

He's got Fainter horns, Fainter shaped face, Fainter ears, and Fainter hair.  Can't see if he has the bulging Fainter eyes, but he does have the square Fainter build.  Another thing I look for, especially in bucks is the really tight turned up tail.  My guess is he has a LOT of fainter in him if not pure bred.  I have never seen or heard of a mix fainting.  Everything I have ever seen or read says if they faint, they are pure.  Whatever he is, he is absolutely GORGEOUS, and would look great in my buck pen.


----------



## dwbonfire (Feb 29, 2012)

he does have a very tight upturn tail for sure. i will try to get better pics of his eyes tomorrow. its hard to see them under all that hair lol.

mamaboid, if you want to drive to NC he can be yours! i dont plan to keep him i dont think. still undecided, but for one doe it doesnt seem logical to keep him.

what would a buck like him go for money-wise??


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 29, 2012)

If you could find his lineage and proove he is pure bred and if he had a tag possibly registered at one point, it would depend on his age and such but you could probably get 300 - 500 for him....but without papers and no proof that he is pure other than the fainting, 100-200 would be a fair price I would think.  A lot of it depends on his age.  But he sure is beautiful.  That tight turned up tail is a good sign of Fainter, it is very distinctive.


----------



## dwbonfire (Feb 29, 2012)

she told me hes about a year old. would his horns be that long only being a year old tho?
im not sure how i'd ever find out his lineage without that tag :/ it didnt sound like the girl knew a whole lot about him, i guess she got him from her aunt who was the original owner. so where that tag ever ended up i havent a clue. also dont know the name of the farm he came from, i can try to get that info and then contact them.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 1, 2012)

dwbonfire said:
			
		

> *she told me hes about a year old. would his horns be that long only being a year old tho?*
> im not sure how i'd ever find out his lineage without that tag :/ it didnt sound like the girl knew a whole lot about him, i guess she got him from her aunt who was the original owner. so where that tag ever ended up i havent a clue. also dont know the name of the farm he came from, i can try to get that info and then contact them.


This is Dude, he was 1 year old in January.  Horns look about the same size.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 1, 2012)

He is so pretty!!  Sorry, handsome--don't want to give him a complex


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 1, 2012)

What a pretty goat!


----------



## mydakota (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't know what he is, but I really like the looks of him.  I think he is very nice looking.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 2, 2012)

WOW! He is stunning! I love that curly lock of hair falling down over his face. He is one sexy goat buck! Hopefully you can find out his information if he is registered, somehow.


----------

